# In love with my Base Layer



## Imurg (Jan 30, 2009)

I've never been one for these underlayers before. The manufacturers claim this and that about their properties and performance but they all just felt like a nylon T-shirt.

I knew i was going out for a round today and I knew it was going to be cold. Yesterday, I happened to be in M&S and wandered past the Thermal Underwear section. Being nosy I had a look and found a Black longsleeve Base layer in a fabric called Climate Control that feels like cotton (74%/26% viscose) . This was apparently developed by NASA for the Astronauts to keep them cool when it gets hot and warm when it gets cold, I imagine so they don't have to keep changing.

Anyway, at Â£20 I thought, Heck why not. its going to be cold next week too - lets give it a go.

I wore it today under a polo shirt and with my golf fleece on top. Air temperature was 3 or 4 degrees but the wind chill took it down to about -2 (thanks Metcheck). I have never been so warm on a golf course in winter - the base layer was superb and did everything it said on the tin! It kept me at a fairly constant temperature all the way through the round.

All in all a wonderful piece of kit - why didn't I get one before???


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,
Have been wearing a Cantubury one for about 4 years now and would agree if you are playing winter golf you need one so light and so warm glad i got a head start because i used to play rugby and got it for that and been wearing it for golf ever since. I also got a cheap one for a â‚¬5 in dunnes stores and it almost as good.
Mike


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2009)

I have 4 of the under armour ones in various colours and they do the job brilliantly. Definitely going to need them this weekend


----------



## mono217 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have nike pro fits i love them i think there really comfy and keep me warm.


----------



## andiritchie (Jan 31, 2009)

I never really got on with my long sleeved baselayer,it was too tight on my arms 

So got the t-shirt style and they are great,iam no medical expert but i imagaine if you can keep your heart warm everywhere else will stay warm


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2009)

This M&S one fits just like a T-shirt - not a "compression" layer. have a look at them. They do a short sleeve too.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2009)

Got an addidas compression type base layer. Not that impressed, but does make the beer gut disappear. Cold, but looking good.


----------



## jonesuk (Feb 3, 2009)

I have used canterbury in the past and now have a couple of nikes baselayers for golf/team sports. Really good at keeping you warm and maintaining correct temperature. I use them all the time.


----------



## TonyN (Feb 3, 2009)

I have 5 nike ones that are too small but where great when they fitted me.

I have another 3 nike pro tops that do fit. 

I use them for work, Golf, Football, bed etc, they are ace!


----------



## theeaglehunter (Feb 3, 2009)

As base layers go I have tried most brands (All those mentioned on this thread and more!- other than the M&S one) The best in my opinion for all round performance /comfort is the Galvin Green ones. Slightly dearer than others but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 4, 2009)

Parallel - Mountain Warehouse, Hatfield Galleria 2 for Â£20

or online 

http://www.mountainwarehouse.com/Ski_Snowboard/Thermals_Base_Layers/sc1368/p10929.aspx


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 4, 2009)

Got an addidas compression type base layer. Not that impressed, but does make the beer gut disappear. Cold, but looking good.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a couple of adidas ones too, I think they're great. I'm hoping to go out on Saturday to try out my new GoKart, will need it then but need a lot more snow to vanish before then.


----------



## madandra (Feb 6, 2009)

Right, I am gonna say something that is gonna upset some folks.



I have an Under Armour and I use it at 5's 7's and of course golf but here is my beef.


Wearing a base layer when playing golf is pointless. 

The whole idea of it is to move moisture (sweat) away the body thus keeping its temperature steady. Who the F**@ sweats playing golf when it is effin freezing out there? I dont, perhaps I am not fat enough I don't know but my UA doesn't keep me cosy, its the other vest, long sleeve T and jumper that does that. I love it for footy when I do work up a sweat and I played 7's tonight and it was -5 on the temp guage in the car and I was fine because it drew the sweat outward keeping me dry and warm but it aint happening on the course. 

What am I doing wrong?

Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## StuartD (Feb 6, 2009)

perhaps I am not fat enough
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with what you say


----------



## theeaglehunter (Feb 6, 2009)

Madandra I would be interested to know whether your under armour is of the 'heatgear', 'coldgear' or 'metalgear' variety before responding to your comment which I at this stage perceive to be incorrect in most cases, although admittedly true in some.


----------



## DCB (Feb 7, 2009)

Any of these base layer type thingys will only realy work if the rest of your gear is designed for similar use. Wear a cotton polo over the top of one of the vest thingys and it defeats the purpose straight away. The cotton polo will absorb more than it transmits through to the outside. A non-breathable  waterproof jacket will cause a build up of vapour which will turn to condensation and thus wet the layer below the jacket.

Back in the early 80s when Gore tex was first used in waterproof, I took the plunge and bought an expensive cagoule for my hillwalking. I couldn't fathom out why I was always wet after a hard day. Turned out, I was not aware of the need to layer properly. In the early 80s we still used cotton and wool for many garments and although these things worked well when paired with a cotton cagoule (yes thay did make them, and if they froze they were like a suit of armour !)then it all worked reasonably well.

Nowadays there are so many different synthetic fabrics that it really pays to use the correct types of garment to get the best out of your system.

Later today, I'll be out with my daughter sledging, (still snowing at the moment though!) I'll wear two thermal vests and a lightweight fleece under a goretex cagoule. I'll be absolutely fine, everything will "breath" and its cold enough outside even for goretex to work properly today !


----------



## rgs (Feb 7, 2009)

I wear the "COLD" under armour long sleeve base layer for the past two years and am quite happy with it.


----------

